# Living in Vancouver



## Jomajoo (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello Everybody,

I am workng for an international IT company and they want to send me from Germany to Vancouver - I am German. I have a wife and a 8 month old boy and now we are figuring out what may be best for us over there.

So my questions are:
- Can someone give me an idea of the different districts and quartersin Vancouver?
- What is characteristic for them and why?
- Where are the young families living?
- Has anyone a good website for further information?

I tried to do some resaerch online and found some things but that is not sufficient as it is mainly quite general or on the surface. So i really do appreciate all answers that may help. Thank u very much in advance.

All the best
Jomajoo


----------



## Sarah3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Jomajoo,

You'll find all the information you need about Vancouver's neighbourhoods and suburbs on this website : 2vancouver (dot) com, go to Relocate and then Find a Home.

Hope it helps


----------



## Jomajoo (Aug 15, 2011)

Sarah3 said:


> Hi Jomajoo,
> 
> You'll find all the information you need about Vancouver's neighbourhoods and suburbs on this website : 2vancouver (dot) com, go to Relocate and then Find a Home.
> 
> Hope it helps


Hi Sarah,

Thank you very much. This site is brilliant!


----------

